# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Wine >  Diablo 2 + LoD Tutorial

## cb951303

UPDATE: With newer Wine versions running Diablo 2 + LoD on linux is much more simpler, here is how I do it...

*Requirements*
Wine 0.9.39 ( Website here )Working OpenGL drivers (Nvidia/Ati)Diablo 2 and/or LoD (I used a pirate copy, but hey I have my original cd keys)Latest LoD or Diablo 2 patch (1.11b)D2Loader for 1.11b (Website here) EDIT: It looks like Blizzard started to ban D2Loader users ...

*Step 1*
Put the INSTALL cd and run the "INSTALL.EXE".  (It's a good idea to choose FULL INSTALL)
*Problem 1:* A very common problem here is that the progress window blocks the CD swap dialog so you think that it doesn't install anything. A quick fix is to selecet "Emulate a virtual desktop" from winecfg.
*Problem 2:* Here you may have an other little problem. If you run "INSTALL.EXE" form a bash command when the setup asks for you to change the disc, you won't be able to eject it because bash is making the cdrom busy. Here there is 2 solutions. Weather you type "wine eject" in the console or you just run "INSTALL.EXE" by double clicking it and choosing "wine" as the appropriate application.(Optional) Now that the setup is over you put the expansion disc (LoD) and install it just like before.Copy all the missing *.mpq files from cds to your Diablo 2 directory.Apply the latest patches according to your install. (Use just one patch, Diablo 2 or LoD)
*Problem 3:* Patch should work flawlessly but if you're using a pirate copy, after upgrade, it will ask for the expansion cd no matter what you put in. Don't worry, just hit the cancel to complete the upgrade process. (It may say that patching is unsuccessful. It's not important)Unzip the D2Loader to the Diablo 2 directory.

*Step 2*
Run "D2VidTst.exe". It will find the  installed drivers. Choose Direct 3D.Run "winecfg" and create a new application profile.
Add Application -> Choose "D2Loader-1.11b.exe"Windows Version -> Windows 2000 or Windows XPAudio -> Select just ALSAGraphics -> Unselect "Allow the window manager to control the windows"
We do that to be able to press Alt/Shift and mouse buttons at the same time while playing. It's a must-do for Diablo  :Smile: Leave anything else unchanged (I assume you already set the "Drives" properly)Run "D2Loader-1.11b.exe" and enjoy  :Smile: 
*Problem 4:*  You may get an error while connecting BNET saying that your exe is unrecognized. It's simply because you run it from outside of Diablo 2 directory.
Here is how my desktop entry looks...


```
[Desktop Entry]
Version=1.0
Encoding=UTF-8
Name=Diablo II - Lord of Destruction
Exec=env WINEPREFIX="/home/cosku/.wine" wine "C:\\Program Files\\Diablo II\\D2Loader-1.11b.exe" -sleepy -skiptobnet
Type=Application
Path=/home/cosku/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/Diablo II
Icon=/home/cosku/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Diablo II/d2x.ico
GenericName[en_US]=
```



*UPDATE: If you want to run D2 in resolutions higher than 800x600, try this mod: http://www.moddb.com/games/diablo-2/news/d2multires*

----------


## Sqwishy

> (I smells windozz yeah)


 EIIWW! windows smellz nasty!
Thanks for the guide, for troubleshooting you can go to the wine app db http://appdb.winehq.org/

----------


## JensenDied

Anyone know of blizzards policy on using this no-cd on bnet? 

(Doesn't matter much since wine works fine with the cd)

----------


## cb951303

> Anyone know of bli22ards policy on using this no-cd on bnet? 
> (sorry about the misspelling there, but i have a broken key on my laptop)


i don't think they still bother banning diablo II cd keys, but that's just an assumption
it's been said that if you use a no-cd crack for the first time, you're banned for 1 month if it's the second time then you're gone for good. I think I read it on battle.net/diabloexp

----------


## cb951303

> Anyone know of bli22ards policy on using this no-cd on bnet? 
> (sorry about the misspelling there, but i have a broken key on my laptop)


You can also use D2Loader which is not a cracked diablo exe. It's a third party exe which let you play diablo 2 without a cd. 
Quote from http://d2loader.blizzsector.net/



> Q. Will I get banned for using D2Loader / is D2Loader detectable?
> 
> A. Ask Blizzard. *So far to my knowledge, no one has ever been banned for using D2Loader by itself*. However, it is a 3rd party modification and thus against the EULA to use. D2Loader is trivial for Blizzard to detect with their new hack detection system in v1.11 (Warden), so they could very easily detect and ban anyone using it. It's really up to them, I have no idea. You take a risk as with any 3rd party hacks. I assume no responsibility for any lost accounts, cdkeys, etc.


It's good enough for me  :Capital Razz:  also it works great with wine

----------


## le_vainqueur

The link to the glide wrapper does not work for me.  Is there somewhere else I can get this?

----------


## le_vainqueur

> The link to the glide wrapper does not work for me.  Is there somewhere else I can get this?


Nevermind...the site worked today.

----------


## le_vainqueur

I experienced an error when trying to run the loader.  The error said:



> No useful pixelformat found!  Please check your graphiccard-driver


There ar two things in the guide that I am unsure as to whether or not I completed correctly:



> Working OpenGL drivers (Nvidia/Ati)


I assumed I had the correct drivers running since I have had no problems thus far.  In the hardware section of my system setting I am set to the driver "nv" for my graphics.  Is this appropriate.

Secondly, I have never used wine before so the portion of the guide that says:



> I assume you already set the "Drives" properly


is confusing to me.  If I have it configured incorrectly, what do I need to do to configure it?

Additionally, I am in Kubuntu.  I don't know if that affects anything or not.  It seems to me that it should not, but I don't know for sure.

----------


## disturbedite

i just thought i'd mention a few things here... (i'm on kubuntu feisty herd 5 and this applies to wine 0.9.31+)

i don't have to use a glide wrapper cuz d2/lod runs at full framerate/speed without the glide wrapper and i have a crappy integrated intel 845g video chip!

and i don't know whether anyone else has experienced this, since no one has confirmed it on the wine appdb, but it appears that there was a change of some kind with wine 0.9.31 that b0rked wine's alsa support for blizzard games. the audio lags and echoes. _it works almost flawlessly with the oss driver tho_. this still is not fixed with wine 0.9.32.

oh, and a tip that might help!:

(i have an actual copy with my own cd key, not a pirated copy).  i didn't install d2/lod for a while cuz whenever i'd stick the install disc in it would just keep asking me to insert the disc, even while my drives were properly configured AND i was using an actual copy!  this made me really frustrated for a while.  then i tried it again and i finally realized the problem:  apparently, with that version of wine at least, the little window that pops up asking you to insert the next disc was invisible, it DIDN'T show up, visually that is, its actually there.  (i didn't realize this for that all those times before).  i had also forgotten that when you stick the install disc in and start the install, it pretty quickly asks you to insert the next (i believe play) disc, and i thought it was asking me to put the install disc in cuz i couldn't see the window that was actually asking for the play disc.

so i posted this in case it might help someone.

----------


## Vexed Arcanist

A further expansion on the tip about CD drive funkyness and such...

I had the "hidden" CD swap prompts once too.  The "trick" I used to alleviate this was to run winecfg and set it to emulate a window (any size is fine, 640x480 is the default).

----------


## Featherhead

I also have the digital downloads from the Blizzard store, and when I attempt to install them, I can't get passed the EULA because agree never becomes clickable. There is a solution over in the WineHQ AppDB, but being completely new to Ubuntu I'm having trouble following exactly what needs doing. Here's a link to the Wine page: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManage...version&iId=49

Can anyone help clear things up for me? Thanks.

----------


## Lasperic

> I also have the digital downloads from the Blizzard store, and when I attempt to install them, I can't get passed the EULA because agree never becomes clickable. There is a solution over in the WineHQ AppDB, but being completely new to Ubuntu I'm having trouble following exactly what needs doing. Here's a link to the Wine page: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManage...version&iId=49
> 
> Can anyone help clear things up for me? Thanks.


Sure i had this problem too . ifound a guide somewhere on the internet . I forgot where so i will try to help you as best as i can on my owm.
Firstly install ies4linux (http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation)
Install it then copy mshtml*.* from ~/.ies4linux/ie6/drive_c/windows/system32 to ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32 . Then run winecfg (in console).There find the library tab and add mshtml .Apply the changes and try now . That worked for me . Let us know if it helped  :Wink:

----------


## Zyferian

Hey, guys... I did the install the old fashioned way with the isos, though to be honest, I'm wondering if doing it with the digital downloads might be better, since I have keys for that. 

Anyway... I got the program nicely installed and everything, but I ran into a little problem. Basically, when I go to play the game I can't see the bottom half of the screen. In other words, everything below the "Other Multiplayer" option is not visible. This has to do with running the game in 640x480 from what I've heard... but I have to run it in that res, since my computer won't support above that. 

Yep, you guessed it, I'm attempting to run this thing on an EEE PC 701. Any help would be awesome. 

That said, everything else on here is working like a dream.

----------


## Envirotech

I found the fix for Diablo 2 or any game that uses 800 x 600 resolution and it looks like it is zoomed in.

You need to put in the Device section of xorg.conf:

Option "ModeValidation" "NoXServerModes"

Thanks to the people in this thread. (dahveed3)

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=106808

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=10730

This Worked great for me. I had a hell of a time tring to fix it for my Ubuntu install.




> Hey, guys... I did the install the old fashioned way with the isos, though to be honest, I'm wondering if doing it with the digital downloads might be better, since I have keys for that. 
> 
> Anyway... I got the program nicely installed and everything, but I ran into a little problem. Basically, when I go to play the game I can't see the bottom half of the screen. In other words, everything below the "Other Multiplayer" option is not visible. This has to do with running the game in 640x480 from what I've heard... but I have to run it in that res, since my computer won't support above that. 
> 
> Yep, you guessed it, I'm attempting to run this thing on an EEE PC 701. Any help would be awesome. 
> 
> That said, everything else on here is working like a dream.

----------


## NosLycn

I've got an odd little issue with Diablo 2.  When playing, occasionally, and without warning, the colors will go wonky.  No error is generated at the time of screen funk.



I have no idea what's going on.  Changing from 800x600 to 640x480 and back again temporarily fixes it, but there are still funky colors on things like the chat, and the boxes behind loot when pressing ALT.

Has anyone else experienced this issue?

----------


## Envirotech

@NosLycn, Does this also happen with your desktop? What about other games does it do the same thing? What about in windowed mode does it happen there?  Did you run the video test? Also did the ever run properly with this current setup? My first impression was maybe a loose video cable except this image was captured and so it could not be that.  Did you get a bad install of video drivers? If it does not do it in other games then I would check your wine config maybe something in there is messed up.

----------


## onclouds

Hi,

I'm a first time installer of Diablo 2 LOD on Ubuntu 8.10..

I have a few remarks.. 

1) I need to click Alt-Tab away from the game window then back again, click with the right mouse button and maximize/restore the window for the main screen to appear! (note that the 2 intro screens work fine)

2) After this I login to BN only to realise that I no longer have sound (Again, intros played sound without a problem)

Can anyone help me? I know sound isn't of much importance in Diablo but I still like to hear my sorceress' light cast! =)

thanks in advance

edit: I disabled Visual Effects (i believe it's Compiz) and solved the first issue! The sound problem remains though. =/

edit2: SOLVED!
I had only tried the game with ALSA for sound as most of the threads I've read recommend it.. But now I found one that said someone solved the issue by using OSS instead of ALSA and decided to try it.. It worked!!! Serves me right for not trying everything before asking questions!  :Wink: 

edit3: found the problem.. was using wine 1.0.1... updated and am now using ALSA driver. Sound works great!

PS: thanks for not replying to call me an idiot! xD

----------


## Symbolis

Decided to dig out my Diablo II+LoD  CDs and give it a spin under WINE.(Well, PlayOnLinux)

Install went smooth.
Running went smooth.

However, the first time I left click in game, I can no longer right click.

Any ideas?

Running 1.1.12 under Ubuntu 8.10(PlayOnLinux is 3.2.2)

EDIT:

Turns out I'm just an idiot and forgot that Raise Skeleton needs a corpse to function. Leaving this here to amuse others.  :Wink:

----------


## arron

Nice......  Its happens to us all...  Now raise those skellies and kill!

I ant wait for D3  :Smile:  Great excuse for a new pc too.

----------


## melzanis

Hi,
   I just installed D2 about 20 mins ago. It worked so well that I didn't need the loader. However, the window is a little smaller then I would like. I also changed the in-game resolution to 800x600 but even that is to small. 

I was hoping that there was a way to make it a little bigger?

----------


## cb951303

> Hi,
>    I just installed D2 about 20 mins ago. It worked so well that I didn't need the loader. However, the window is a little smaller then I would like. I also changed the in-game resolution to 800x600 but even that is to small. 
> 
> I was hoping that there was a way to make it a little bigger?


nope, thats how D2 is. 800x600 is the best you can get. If you have a higher resolution monitor it will look really tiny

----------


## Slakker

Hey all,  working on getting D2X to run on an old laptop, a Dell Inspiron 5000e.  I think my problem lies somewhere in the video drivers, as just getting my screen to display properly (was torn into three overlapping vertical bars, and still is at lower resolutions).

I was able to at least launch D2 earlier, but when I tried to copy over the *.mpq files and run it without the CD I started having some issues.  Neither the official *.exe nor D2Loader are having any luck getting it going, I'm running it in a Wine virtual desktop.  The window goes black as if it were about to start and I get an error message about an except or access violation or something.  Figuring that message would be pretty generic and not all that helpful (since it was the "Hey guys, we got a problem" message when i tried to run it fullscreen) I tried to run it from terminal, here's the output:



```
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
tmslak@ubuntu:~$ fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33eae4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:x11drv:X11DRV_desktop_SetCurrentMode Cannot change screen BPP from 32 to 16
fixme:d3d:WineD3D_ChoosePixelFormat Add OpenGL context recreation support to SetDepthStencilSurface
err:d3d:WineD3D_ChoosePixelFormat Can't find a suitable iPixelFormat
fixme:d3d:WineD3D_ChoosePixelFormat Add OpenGL context recreation support to SetDepthStencilSurface
```

Anyone got any ideas?  It appears to be a graphics issue, but it at least launched before I tried doing it disc-less.  My graphics card is an ATI Rage 128.

----------


## cb951303

> Hey all,  working on getting D2X to run on an old laptop, a Dell Inspiron 5000e.  I think my problem lies somewhere in the video drivers, as just getting my screen to display properly (was torn into three overlapping vertical bars, and still is at lower resolutions).
> 
> I was able to at least launch D2 earlier, but when I tried to copy over the *.mpq files and run it without the CD I started having some issues.  Neither the official *.exe nor D2Loader are having any luck getting it going, I'm running it in a Wine virtual desktop.  The window goes black as if it were about to start and I get an error message about an except or access violation or something.  Figuring that message would be pretty generic and not all that helpful (since it was the "Hey guys, we got a problem" message when i tried to run it fullscreen) I tried to run it from terminal, here's the output:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
> tmslak@ubuntu:~$ fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33eae4,0x00000000), stub!
> ...


could you post the output of *glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"*

----------


## Slakker

Thanks for the reply!  Any other info you need?



```
direct rendering: Yes
```

I've been thinking maybe a re-install would do it, but if there's a way to get it fixed without going through that whole song and dance it would be excellent.

----------


## soulbog

how do i install diablo 2 lod with the new wine ? i get insert the diablo 2 lod cd . and i realy got the original cd key but got a image. :Confused:  :Sad:

----------


## delog

Thank You  :Capital Razz:

----------


## lpfan076

Just a quick heads up to everyone, bnet currently bans for d2loader, and that was mentioned in the setup instructions. Everyone should use the original game.exe to run.

----------


## Saija

Hi all guys

This games installed just fine in my old Ubuntu install(a Hardy x86 i think...), due to some hard disk problems it was necessary to just bought and make a clean install, this time i installed a Hardy x64 version, everything seems fine, but when i try to install Diablo II this error appears:




> saija@hal-9000:/media/cdrom0$ wine SETUP.EXE
> err:module:map_image Could not map section .text, file probably truncated
> wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\temp\\d2l_Install.exe": Bad EXE format for


Then i tried to run another executable in the cdrom and this its what i get:




> saija@hal-9000:/media/cdrom0$ wine Install.exe
> wine: Unhandled page fault on write access to 0x00000000 at address 0x43c658 (thread 0009), starting debugger...
> Unhandled exception: page fault on write access to 0x00000000 in 32-bit code (0x0043c658).
> Register dump:
>  CS:0023 SS:002b DS:002b ES:002b FS:0063 GS:006b
>  EIP:0043c658 ESP:0033ff0c EBP:0033ffe8 EFLAGS:00010246(  R- --  I  Z- -P- )
>  EAX:00000000 EBX:7b8b37f8 ECX:b8df2119 EDX:00000000
>  ESI:7ffdf000 EDI:0043c658
> Stack dump:
> ...


Any ideas what can i do or set just to install and play this game?

Thank you.

----------


## Lockheed

I am running D2 in wine using Glide wrapper and Emulated Virtual Desktop on 1280x800. The game works great in fullscreen. 

The problem is that if I switch to another ubuntu virtual desktop (say, to check an email) and then I swich back to Diablo, all I can see is an empty blue desktop with diablo icon in the bottom-left corner. I can still hear the game music/sound so the game is running, but I can see nothing.

I am using compiz.

Any guesses?

----------


## cb951303

> I am running D2 in wine using Glide wrapper and Emulated Virtual Desktop on 1280x800. The game works great in fullscreen. 
> 
> The problem is that if I switch to another ubuntu virtual desktop (say, to check an email) and then I swich back to Diablo, all I can see is an empty blue desktop with diablo icon in the bottom-left corner. I can still hear the game music/sound so the game is running, but I can see nothing.
> 
> I am using compiz.
> 
> Any guesses?


did you try alt+tab window switching?

----------


## Lockheed

> did you try alt+tab window switching?


Yes but all it does is switching between ubuntu windows and blue wine desktop is one of them.

----------


## cb951303

> Yes but all it does is switching between ubuntu windows and blue wine desktop is one of them.


Did you try disabling compiz?

----------


## Lockheed

No, but that's not really an option for me. Can't live without the desktop wall.

----------


## TheBuzzSaw

I strongly recommend that any D2 players go to Battle.net, register your keys, obtain your "new" keys, and download the disc-free installer Blizzard now provides. It is far less tedious to install from files on your hard drive instead of from four swapping CDs.

----------


## Lockheed

> I strongly recommend that any D2 players go to Battle.net, register your keys, obtain your "new" keys, and download the disc-free installer Blizzard now provides. It is far less tedious to install from files on your hard drive instead of from four swapping CDs.


Where exactly can I register my key? Can you provide direct link?

----------


## cb951303

> No, but that's not really an option for me. Can't live without the desktop wall.


in that case I'm pretty sure that diablo window is actually in a minimized status somewhere in the blue desktop window but I don't know how to revive it...

----------


## TheBuzzSaw

> Where exactly can I register my key? Can you provide direct link?


http://www.battle.net/

Register an account. Once inside, it is a very easy process to register your games. Once a game is registered, a download link opens up for that game (and you are given a new key based on that new installer).

----------


## Lockheed

Thanks, *TheBuzzSaw*




> in that case I'm pretty sure that diablo window is actually in a minimized status somewhere in the blue desktop window but I don't know how to revive it...


Anyone knows how to do it?

----------


## Lockheed

Well, it started to work just by itself. Now, by clicking on the Diablo icon on this blue desktop, I can restore the game to fullscreen.

I have another questions though. 

*1.* Sometimes by combining RMB and Alt within the game, a Gnome menu comes out (the one with windows Minimize, Maximize, etc.) and this is very dangerous cause until I click somewhere outside of it, I lose control over the game.
Can I disable this menu?

*2.*How can I enable 3d Sound in Diablo?

----------


## cb951303

> *1.* Sometimes by combining RMB and Alt within the game, a Gnome menu comes out (the one with windows Minimize, Maximize, etc.) and this is very dangerous cause until I click somewhere outside of it, I lose control over the game.
> Can I disable this menu?





> Graphics -> Unselect "Allow the window manager to control the windows"
> We do that to be able to press Alt/Shift and mouse buttons at the same time while playing. It's a must-do for Diablo


have you seen this? first post of the thread  :Popcorn:

----------


## Lockheed

> have you seen this? first post of the thread


I could swear I had that unselected. Thanks for pointing that out.
Any clues on the second question?

----------


## Lockheed

Scratch that. I have *"Allow the window manager to control the windows"* unselected but still getting that anoying RMB menu ingame.

----------


## cb951303

> Scratch that. I have *"Allow the window manager to control the windows"* unselected but still getting that anoying RMB menu ingame.


hmm, are you changing it globally or just for diablo exe?
try changing it globally maybe?

I never used 3d sound for diablo so I wouldn't know. But in a 2d game, what's the purpose of 3d sound one may ask  :Smile:

----------


## Lockheed

> hmm, are you changing it globally or just for diablo exe?
> try changing it globally maybe?


I tried both. Didn't help.




> I never used 3d sound for diablo so I wouldn't know. But in a 2d game, what's the purpose of 3d sound one may ask


It's not about the positioning but the quality. I actually meant Environmental but those two seem to be coming together.
When you set the sound to "Environmental" the sound effects are much more realistic and generally pleasant.

----------


## cb951303

you can always install the exact same wine version from the tutorial. that should work

----------


## Lockheed

Why would newer Wine brake one of its basic functions?

----------


## cb951303

> Why would newer Wine brake one of its basic functions?


what do you mean by basic?

these are called regressions.

----------


## Lockheed

I'd suppose disabling this menu is a basic function.

Were you able to get D3D in D2VidTest? I am only getting D2D even though I installed DirectX 9c.

----------


## Lockheed

I've been running D2 with Glidewrapper and in fullscreen mode with no problem (emulated desktop 1280x800).

However, the game can get really slow if they is a lot of action on the screen, so as most people, I decided to go for DirectDraw.

When using DDraw, I have to disable emulated desktop because otherwise I have small diablo in the top/left corner and huge blue sheet everywhere else.

The problem is that now if I alt+tab from the game (or switch to another desktop), my desktops are in 800x600 resolution which, besides being ugly and unpractical, screws up all my desklets. 

On top of that, most of my active windows dissapear (although processes are still running) and I have to kill them with task manager. As a bonus, this also happens with Diablo, so I am unable to get back to the game.

As a desperation, I tried DDraw Diablo in VirtualBox XP. Fullscreen runs but the game is just a 800x600 box within pitch-black 1280x800 screen.

I will be grateful for any suggestions EXCEPT those telling me to play in windowed mode.

----------


## cb951303

http://www.moddb.com/games/diablo-2/news/d2multires

Good news, apparently you can run d2 in any resolution you want with the above modification.

----------


## fou-lu

hey i was wondering if anyone could help me with my D2 problem.
im using ubuntu 9.04 jaunty
wine 1.1.13
i have D2 installed (not LoD) and the latest patch
it will play the first two videos and then it will go black and i can only hear the music but see nothing. the only thing i can do is press escape to close the window.
if someone could please help me that would be great
thnks
*edit* i was using opengl and i found that it doesnt let diablo2 work. so i opened it with the cd adn now i dont see any video and still hear the sounds.
also theres a block in the top left corner that characters flash by

----------


## shnurui

> hey i was wondering if anyone could help me with my D2 problem.
> im using ubuntu 9.04 jaunty
> wine 1.1.13


There's yer problem...Update wine...

The only thing not working is the No-CD patch, which I can't figure out the argument for.

----------


## beastrace91

> The only thing not working is the No-CD patch, which I can't figure out the argument for.


Its kinda hit or miss. I have friends on Windows that still need to use a CD to load the game even with the 1.12 patch.

~Jeff

----------


## Raymond Lanphere

Hey I need help installing D2 and LOD i have the installer.exe set to open with wine but when i click it it doesn't start anything.  Furthermore, when I type wine /media/cdrom0/installer.exe into the terminal I get this message 

wine: could not load L"D:\\installer.exe": Module not found
raymond@Optimus-Prime:~$ err:menubuilder:WinMain unknown option -a
err:menubuilder:WinMain unknown option -r

any help would be amazing thanks all

----------


## Elviswind

> There's yer problem...Update wine...
> 
> The only thing not working is the No-CD patch, which I can't figure out the argument for.





> Its kinda hit or miss. I have friends on Windows that still need to use a CD to load the game even with the 1.12 patch.
> 
> ~Jeff


I've got the no CD thing working . . . I came across some instructions on the Blizzard website saying that you have to copy all of the .MPQ files to your Diablo directory from the Diablo II Play CD and LoD CD.




> If all required Diablo 2 '.MPQ' files are installed on the
>   hard drive, the game will no longer require the CD to play.
> 
>    For users that originally performed a 'Full Installation'
>    and wish to run without the CD, all '.MPQ' files should
>    be copied from the Diablo 2 CDs to the Diablo 2 directory. 
>    Most users will only need to copy D2Music.mpq from the
>    Diablo 2 Play CD and/or D2xMusic.mpq from the Lord of
>    Destruction CD.  Mac users will need to copy these music
> ...

----------


## Lockheed

I discovered how can you play Diablo 2 in a window of resolution higher than 800x600. You will need Sven glide wrapper for Diablo 2. 

1. Configure wine desktop to given resolution, let us say 1030x795.
2. Configure diablo to run in Glide mode.
3. Then, in the advanced options of the Glide wrapper, set windowed mode, force resolution to, say, 1024x768 and voila!

----------


## onclouds

> I discovered how can you play Diablo 2 in a window of resolution higher than 800x600. You will need Sven glide wrapper for Diablo 2. 
> 
> 1. Configure wine desktop to given resolution, let us say 1030x795.
> 2. Configure diablo to run in Glide mode.
> 3. Then, in the advanced options of the Glide wrapper, set windowed mode, force resolution to, say, 1024x768 and voila!



I would advice against using that for Battle.net games... 
I read on a forum that Blizzard considers that as a third-party program (which it is  :Wink: ) and bans accounts that use it =/

----------


## Lockheed

I highly doubt it is detectable in any way, as all it does is acting as a glide interpreter and hence is fully transparent. 
It has nothing to do with methods applied by hacks, as maphack.

----------


## hikaricore

Yep the glide wrapper is safe.  Don't be a FUD spreader.   :Razz:

----------


## Sugi

I was actually thinking about trying that Glide mode thing out.  I wonder if it supports stretching for my wide monitor. XD I got use and prefer everyone being horizontally long-aged.

Sugi

----------


## Lockheed

> I was actually thinking about trying that Glide mode thing out.  I wonder if it supports stretching for my wide monitor. XD I got use and prefer everyone being horizontally long-aged.
> 
> Sugi



Let me know if it does, but I don't think so. It seems to be using only  predefined window resolutions.

----------


## jamesixgun

Hello! I'm very new to ubuntu and linux, so bear with me...

I've read through this thread and have not found workable solutions for my problem.

Here's the problem: sound in Diablo II LoD lags by a full second.

I'm using PlayOnLinux 3.7.6
I've tried Wine versions 1.1.43, 1.1.38, and 0.9.35
I've tried ALSA and OSS and JACK and the other two audio drivers (I don't remember their names...)
I've tried changing the ALSA Driver in the registry to UseDirectHW REG_SZ y
And I think I've tried some other stuff, all to no avail.

In all instances, the same problem. Sound lags by a full second. This wouldn't be a problem, but i like to hear the monsters coming so I can prepare for battle. 

I'm running Lucid Lynx 10.04 on a revA MacBook (MacBook 1,1), and Diablo  II LoD 1.13c, windowed. (If this even makes a difference.)

Thanks for your help and suggestions.

j6g

----------


## LasseNC

Hello

I want to play Diablo 2 LoD on my Asus EEE with Kubuntu 10.04 LTS.

I copied the Diablo folder from my Windows laptop.

However I am getting "Insert Expansion disc" I tried autodetection as per the guide, but I don't have any CD-rom in the EEE.

Tried manually updating to 1.13c, but it already was.

----------


## TheBuzzSaw

> Hello
> 
> I want to play Diablo 2 LoD on my Asus EEE with Kubuntu 10.04 LTS.
> 
> I copied the Diablo folder from my Windows laptop.
> 
> However I am getting "Insert Expansion disc" I tried autodetection as per the guide, but I don't have any CD-rom in the EEE.
> 
> Tried manually updating to 1.13c, but it already was.


Register your key on Battle.net. Download the self-contained CD-free installer. Install it in WINE.

Just copying over your previous installation is not a good idea. It loses registry information among other things to where it no longer works. Install it fresh and just copy over your characters folder.

----------


## vel.

Hi, 
I've tried installing the game through whine from the disks.
Since I re-installed my OS and currently don't have access to the d2 and d2 LOD disks I was wondering if it is possible to install the game using only the .iso files I have ripped from them.
I have 4 .iso files being the 4 disks from the original game.
How can I install them through wine  :Smile:  ?
-Still quite new to ubuntu so it would be helpful if I could get a detailed explanation.
Thank you!

----------


## ftmichael

I'm running 10.04 (Lucid) and using wine 1.2, obtained from this PPA as recommended in this thread.  Diablo 2 and LoD installed with no problem, and the video test ran without a hitch.  As soon as I tried to play the game, though, my entire screen turned green and I couldn't do anything - no keys or mouse clicks worked.  I had to hard reboot.  I tried turning off Compiz; all that did was give me a grey screen instead of a green one when I next tried to run LoD.

I had previously tried obtaining wine through Synaptic, which gave me 1.1.42 and is what I used to install, but the game froze when I reached the menu screen and I had to force-quit, so I googled and found the recommendation to use wine 1.2.

I have no idea what the issue is.  LoD worked perfectly for me with 9.04 (Karmic), with the same graphics hardware (onboard Intel graphics chip).  I'm using a different monitor but I don't see why that would contribute to the problem.

Thoughts?

----------


## Breambutt

> Since I re-installed my OS and currently don't have access to the d2 and d2 LOD disks I was wondering if it is possible to install the game using only the .iso files I have ripped from them.
> I have 4 .iso files being the 4 disks from the original game.
> How can I install them through wine  ?


Well, I still use Gmount-ISO since the built-in archive mounter in Lucid seems a little shaky with multi-CD/image installers - it's much like what you'd do with Daemon Tools to mount images in Windows. You can download it with


```
sudo apt-get install gmountiso
```

after which you might want to run


```
sudo mkdir /media/Gmount
```

to create a mount point for the images that will appear as a CD drive alongside your actual drives. The original CDs need to be installed from the terminal since you aren't the owner of the CD drive, but with mounted images you can just start clicking away.

Should be pretty trivial. Mount and unmount when it asks for a new disk.




> I have no idea what the issue is. LoD worked perfectly for me with 9.04 (Karmic), with the same graphics hardware (onboard Intel graphics chip). I'm using a different monitor but I don't see why that would contribute to the problem.
> 
> Thoughts?


Probably "something" to do with the drivers but I'm afraid I don't know jack about those Intel chips. I'm curious, what happens when you try running it in a window?

Don't forget to try http://www.svenswrapper.de/english/index.html in case it wasn't mentioned already. A funny way of scaling the window to your preferred size if nothing else, could also save lives if it's just X going bonkers when you try running the game in fullscreen.

P.S. Play classic, LoD is for wussies.

----------


## ftmichael

I switched back to wine 1.1.42 and reinstalled, and now it seems to be working, although there's no sound.  I'm afraid of switching to wine 1.2 again in case it screws everything up again.  Is wine 1.2 necessary to get the sound to work?

----------


## Siljrath

yeah, sound is a bit intermittent on mine.

fora while there i was running

		<item label="d2">
			<action name="Execute">
				<execute>
					wine /home/g/.wine/drive_c/d2/Diablo\ II.exe -w
				</execute>
			</action>
		</item>


(oops, thougt i had just the command in the clipboard, n not the whole openbox menu.xml entry, oh well, i'll leave it there for now)

with the -w, only because it wasnt working without it... but after several updates without checking, it now works for me without the -w, and i can once again enjoy edge to edge fullscreen without the blue win default desktop background colour, which i also had to have just in order to get it to work.   someone out there musta been sprucing up some code...  if i knew who, i'd flattr u.   :Wink: 

dunno if i actually got anything from the tutorial again this time around... but searches brought me back around here for the inspiration to try grandr and sans -w.    :Wink:

----------


## greyscale42

I just got Diablo II working in Wine (very easy after the update to the newest version) but whenever I play it and then exit the games all of the colors on my laptop look washed out. Sort of like someone airbrushed the hell out of my screen and then turned up the brightness and contrast. If I reboot my laptop all of the colors go back to normal but its still somewhat annoying. Any idea why this happens? Is there a simple way to reset the colors scheme on my laptop to go back to normal? I'm running Ubuntu 10.04.

----------


## mulliganl

> hey i was wondering if anyone could help me with my D2 problem.
> im using ubuntu 9.04 jaunty
> wine 1.1.13
> i have D2 installed (not LoD) and the latest patch
> it will play the first two videos and then it will go black and i can only hear the music but see nothing. the only thing i can do is press escape to close the window.
> if someone could please help me that would be great
> thnks



I have a similar problem but with ubuntu 10.04 and wine 1.2.  Someone replied to this post to say that he should update wine, but my wine is the latest version.

Basically, I try to run Diablo 2 and the two Blizzard opening videos run fine, but the main menu won't load. There's just a black screen with a hint of the ubuntu tool bars around and I can only hit esc to close everything and go back to the ubuntu desktop.

I've run the video test and it suggested the 3d mode. I've tried both the 3d and 2d video and both have the same result.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## GSF1200S

I had the same issue; disable compiz (or disable desktop effects) before launching the game. I do this in my script for launching diablo 2. A script like below would work:


```
#!/bin/bash
metacity --replace &
sleep 1
wine "/home/username/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Diablo II/Game.exe"
sleep 1
compiz --replace
```

Haha, anyone in here know the viability of a pure bonemancer with a level 40 bonespear and full synergies in Hell difficulty Act V in singleplayer?

----------


## sudden0utburst

hey im having a problem... i installed diablo through wine...  when i put in the LOD disc... the whole cd rom device disappears.....  i also cant open the iso for some reason nor the mdf (i downloaded 2 to make sure it wasnt the image...)    

like i said the other cds work but when i insert the expansion one the disk drive itself disappears n it doesnt seem to recognize the cd.... Also i cant seem to no-cd patch it without having the lod installed (wrong version, error, etc...)   

any help?

----------


## Tripwire32

d2 installs fine but get an error when trying to run game. unknown exception (80000101). i'm using wine 1.2 and installed diablo 2 using winetricks. can anyone please help?

----------


## UnderPantGn0mes

All righty then. i got it perfect running with digital copys (which u dont need cds n makes it UNBELIEVABLY easy to install n run) n even a mod (chaos empire) my only issue is dark clouds and auras having werid shadows n burning souls spitting out grey lol

idk wut the issue is, its a lil creepy actually lol but not hard to deal with. any ideas???

i run full screen, n have sound all threw acts (well that ive been threw havnt realized any other problems other then lil coloring difference)

Ubuntu 10.04
wine 1.4
Diablo 2 + lod + CE(chaos empire)

any help or information need just reply and let me know 
Thx ^_^  :Wave:

----------


## overdrank

From the Ubuntu Forums Code of Conduct.



> If a post is older than a year or so and hasn't had a new reply in that time, instead of replying to it, create a new thread. In the software world, a lot can change in a very short time, and doing things this way makes it more likely that you will find the best information. You may link to the original discussion in the new thread if you think it may be helpful.


Thread closed.

----------

